# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  La Xunta insiste en que el canon hidroeléctrico no afectará a la factura de la luz

## Embalses

*La Xunta insiste en que el canon hidroeléctrico no afectará a la factura de la luz*
12-11-2008 (ABC)ABC

El canon por el que la Xunta gravará las actividades industriales en los ríos gallegos eminentemente la producción hidroeléctrica atravesó ayer su primer trámite parlamentario, con paso firme a su aprobación definitiva, mientras el Gobierno y sus partidarios y el PP se enfrascaron en una polémica acerca de si este impuesto afectará o no a los usuarios a la hora de pagar la factura de la luz. Según el bipartito y sus afines, el nuevo tributo no tendrá afectación en el bolsillo de las familias ni de las empresas gallegas, ya que la fijación tarifaria sólo compete al Gobierno del Estado, y en concreto al Ministerio de Industria. Pero según el PP, la Ley del Sector Eléctrico de 1997 sí permite esta posibilidad en su artículo 17.4. Incapaces de encontrar un entendimiento a la hora de leer la ley, el debate concluyó con la palabra de unos contrapuesta a la de otros en la interpretación del texto legislativo. No obstante, el diputado popular Angel Bernardo Tahoces esgrimió también como argumentos manifestaciones del propio conselleiro de Industria, un Fernando Blanco ausente ayer en este debate. La enmienda a la totalidad y devolución de la ley que sostiene el canon hidroeléctrico del PP se sostenía, no obstante, en otros pilares. Según Tahoces, el marco legal del nuevo impuesto no garantiza la afectación territorial del mismo, es decir, que lo que pague cada empresa por la explotación de un embalse no tiene la certeza de ser revertido en beneficio del concello o la comunidad que se ve perjudicado por su actividad. Del mismo modo, el PP reprochó al bipartito que estableza este impuesto sólo con criterios de recaudación fiscal y no buscando una conciencia ambiental en las empresas contaminantes que repercuta en una reducción de los daños de su actividad industrial. A juicio de Tahoces, el impuesto grava el volumen de los embalses, en lugar del «agua turbinada», como reclamaba el PP. Garantía gubernamental El conselleiro de Economía, José Ramón Fernández Antonio, reiteró hasta en media docena de ocasiones que el tributo no afectará a la factura de la luz, y justificó su creación con un mandato parlamentario en defensa de los ríos gallegos. «Los impactos en el medio ambiente deben ser asumidos por sus causantes», señaló Fernández Antonio, siguiendo criterios de la Unión Europea. La base imponible del canon se calculará por 800 euros el hectómetro cúbico del embalse, con un coeficiente multiplicador en función de la altura del mismo, y otro reductor según la potencia instalada y su aprovchamiento, hasta un máximo del 25%. El PP proponía elevar esta cantidad hasta los 850 euros. El conselleiro señaló que la finalidad del canon es financiar actuaciones y medidas para la «protección, prevención, conservación y reparación» del medio ambiente «directa o indirectamente afectado», y no tendrá carácter retroactivo ni afectará a los usos agrarios, acuícolas, de abastecimiento o de transporte. Desde el BNG, Carlos Aymerich reconoció que esta ley «merece un voto de confianza» aunque el el futuro «pueda ser mejorada», como por ejemplo para extender su campo de acción a los embalses de la confederación hidrográfica Miño-Sil, actualmente de competencia estatal. PSOE y BNG acusaron al PP de querer retrasar la aplicación de este tributo por defender los intereses de las empresas explotadoras de los embalses en Galicia, mientras que Tahoces criticó que no haya partidas concretas en los Presupuestos derivadas de los ingresos del canon .

----------

